# Non credendum est diabolum existere quod ego iam probabo



## Micamoca

Jean Paul: _Non credendum est diabolum existere quod ego iam probabo._
Dies wurde übersetzt als:
Man braucht nicht zu glauben, daß der Teufel existiert.
Ist die Übersetzung richtig?


----------



## wandle

Micamoca said:


> Ist die Übersetzung richtig?


Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin freilich kein deutscher Muttersprachler, doch ich versuche es:

Es is nicht glaubhaft daß der Teufel existiere, was ich jetzt beweisen werde.

It is not believable that the Devil exists, as I will now prove.


----------



## Micamoca

Vielen Dank...ich bin auch keine deutsche Muttersprachlerin, und Latein habe ich vor fünfzig Jahren gelernt...doch schien mir die Übersetzung nicht genau...


----------



## Scholiast

Darf ich bitte eine leichte Änderung vorschlagen?

'Wie ich im folgenden zu beweisen versuche, sollte man bezweifle, daß der Teufel existiert'.

Σ


----------



## Micamoca

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Micamoca said:


> Jede Hilfe ist willkommen...



Does this mean "Jedi help is on the way!" ?


----------



## Micamoca

Sooooorry, but my mother tongue is neither German nor English...I don't understand...


----------



## exgerman

Micamoca said:


> Sooooorry, but my mother tongue is neither German nor English...I don't understand...


Ignore ain't. He was trying to make a joke. A bad joke.

PS. I was taught that probare means _test_, and that the English _prove_ is a false friend.


----------



## Micamoca

Txs


----------

